# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Populaire diëten getest maar zijn ze ook gezond?

## FRANCOIS580

In het vooruitzicht van de zomer en hun deugddoende zomervakantie zijn het vooral de vrouwen die snel nog enkele kilo aan lichaamsgewicht willen afvallen om met een strakke en platte buik en onder bewonderende blikken langs het strand te kunnen flaneren. Ze proberen meestal hun doel te bereiken door het volgen van ongezonde crash diëten. Deze beloven hen spectaculaire resultaten, maar die zijn slechts van tijdelijke aard. Eens terug in hun vroegere eet- en leefgewoonten hervallen vliegen de kilo’s er zo weer aan. Jaarlijks worden weer andere diëten populair. We gingen voor u op zoek naar de populairste diëten van deze lente en vroegen ons daarbij af hoe gezond ze zijn. 

Een van de populairste diëten van de lente 2013 is ongetwijfeld het Cambridge dieet dat nu al enkele jaren vele aanhangers telt. Dit dieet houdt het ondertussen al ruim 25 jaar vol, en dit ondanks het feit dat het aantal calorieën dat je dagelijks mag innemen hier wordt teruggeschroefd tot amper 500!

*Beperkt aantal calorieën*
Het totaal aantal calorieën dat we dagelijks mogen gebruiken is vooral afhankelijk van je gewicht. Daarbij is er een groot verschil tussen mannen en vrouwen. Terwijl het gemiddeld aantal calorieën bij mannen dagelijks werd vastgesteld op gemiddeld 2700 moeten vrouwen het met 2000 calorieën stellen. Beschik je met amper 500 calorieën per dag over alle gezonde voedingsstoffen om je lichaam gezond te laten functioneren? Volgens het Cambridge dieet verlies je veruit het meeste gewicht door zo weinig mogelijk koolhydraten te eten. Het is bekend dat je lichaam energie op slaat in de vorm van vet en koolhydraten.

Heeft je lichaam brandstof nodig, dan zal het eerst je reserves aan koolhydraten aanspreken en pas daarna je vetreserves. Wil je op korte tijd zoveel mogelijk overtollige kilo’s lichaamsgewicht kwijt dan moet je in de eerste plaats je teveel aan vet afbouwen. In het Cambridge dieet staat eiwitrijke voeding centraal, dit terwijl de consumptie van zowel vetten als koolhydraten zo veel mogelijk moet worden vermeden.

Om te voorkomen dat je alle verloren kilo’s vlugger terug wint dan je ze verloor, hanteert men in het Cambridge dieet een afbouwplan waarmee men ook rekening houdt met je houding tegenover eten.

*De basis van het Cambridge dieet*

• *Caloriearme voeding:* in het Cambridge dieet eet je bij voorkeur caloriearme soepen, shake ‘s en energierepen. Eén portie bevat ongeveer 150 kcal en daar mag je er dagelijks drie van naar binnen werken.

*• Vervangmaaltijden:* wil je afslanken via het Cambridge dieet, dan moet je je inschrijven bij een Cambridge- consulent, bij wie je alle vervangmaaltijden kan aanschaffen.

• *Variatie en evenwicht:* voor een gevarieerd en evenwichtig voedingspatroon ben je verplicht na drie weken Cambridge dieet één week naast je drie 

maaltijdvervangers ook een lichte avondmaaltijd te gebruiken. Dat is noodzakelijk om een tekort aan vitaminen, mineralen en alle andere gezonde voedingsstoffen te vermijden.

• *Advies van de voedingscoach:* met het Cambridge dieet.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Het lijkt me niet dat je inderdaad structureel je voedingspatroon veranderd. Volgens mij val je na dit dieet gelijk weer in het aoude eetpatroon. Die maaltijdvervangers zullen ook wel wat kosten.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Volg de link naar het originele artikel en je kan bij ieder populair dieet de mening en het oordeel van de voedingscoach lezen Nora. Kan het nog duidelijker en neutraler?

Groetjes,

Francois

----------

